# Sweden work permit visa



## kumar33praveen (Apr 4, 2016)

Hello friends,

Is anyone applied sweden work permit visa ? how long it will take to get.
processing time.

Plz plz let me know, it will be great helpful for me


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

To get a work permit for Sweden, you must have a job offer in hand and your employer must justify the hiring of a foreigner to the Migration Agency. This involves showing that the job was already advertised in Sweden and within the EU and to allow the relevant union to give its opinion on the terms of the offer.

You may find more information here: Startpage - Swedish Migration Agency [NS4 version]
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## kumar33praveen (Apr 4, 2016)

thnx a lot for the information and quick replay 

actually i got d interview call from sweden. in 2 nd round manager was asking me about process and all.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

kumar33praveen said:


> thnx a lot for the information and quick replay
> 
> actually i got d interview call from sweden. in 2 nd round manager was asking me about process and all.


If the manager is asking YOU about the process, that's a pretty bad sign. They probably have never sponsored somebody before?

That could mean that they have unrealistic expectations regarding how easy/swift it is to sponsor an employee.


----------



## kumar33praveen (Apr 4, 2016)

she mentioned, as she is technical person don’t have knowledge on HR related things so she was asking me even I told don’t have much info then she told will check with HR.

any way have to select first then I can do next all this ….


----------



## deeps21 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Hello*

Hi Praveen,
I see that you are quite active on this forum. I am also looking for a job in Germany.
Can we sync up sometime. Can you please share me your email/mobile number


----------



## kumar33praveen (Apr 4, 2016)

check ur inbox


----------

